# Installing tow hitch receiver on '04 Frontier



## n5xbs (Sep 9, 2004)

I want to add a tow receiver to my '04 XE-V6 Crew Cab 5-speed Frontier for light duty towing (less than 3000#) and have a couple questions.

1. Is the Nissan receiver the best choice and, if so, is it easily installed by a "shadetree" mechanic?

2. Has anyone had good, or bad, experiences with installing the Nissan or other aftermarket tow receivers on their '02-'04 Frontier?

3. I assume that there is a trailer wiring adapter available for the Frontier. Is that true?

Thanks...

Dave.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

n5xbs said:


> I want to add a tow receiver to my '04 XE-V6 Crew Cab 5-speed Frontier for light duty towing (less than 3000#) and have a couple questions.
> 
> 1. Is the Nissan receiver the best choice and, if so, is it easily installed by a "shadetree" mechanic?
> 
> ...


Can't answer #1 or #2, but for #3, I'm pretty sure I've seen the wiring harness (no splicing type -- attaches between the stock plugs & sockets) for $30 from JC Whitney. I imagine you could pick them up at a local camper dealer too. I used one of those harnesses in my mini-van and really liked it.

I have a question though. I haven't looked to see what the bumper is rated for yet, but I was hoping to tow my small utility trailer (probably no more than 2000 lbs) using a ball attached to the bumper. Have you thought of that or is anyone else doing that?


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

The hitch is a easy install. I put a reese universal on my 04 frontier. It is a good hitch but i don't reccomend it. It works fine but i had to modify the supplied instructions to get it to look better than it would have had i followed the directions.
The way they wanted it on truck made it to noticable and it was ugly. So after a little thinking i figured out how to make it look nicer by removing some uneccesary shims they wanted me to put on. Its designed to fit many small and full size trucks, so there are many nuts and bolts that will be left over and its a hassle finding the ones for your application.
Any vehicle specific hitch will go on in no time, and harnesses can be ordered over night from advance auto parts.
I would say a reese professional receiver is a good buy and its 129 at advance auto. It will bolt right up in probably 30 min or less.


----------



## black_knight (Sep 3, 2003)

yeah I too used the Reese one and had to drill my own holes for it since the holes it had in the instruction were about a foot up under the bed. it cost alot less than the nissan one (1/3 of the price) and I got the harness for 29 bucks at autozone. I'm happy with it... I just wouldn't reccomend it if you aren't particularly inventive.

Later,


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

Yeah, I reccomend any reese thats specifically for our trucks just not the universal. The universal one runs 119 and he professional reese 129 so definently spend the extra 10 bucks.
I recovered my universal reese from my totaled 97 hardbody otherwise i would have just gotten a direct fit one from the beginning.


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

n5xbs said:


> I want to add a tow receiver to my '04 XE-V6 Crew Cab 5-speed Frontier for light duty towing (less than 3000#) and have a couple questions.
> 
> 1. Is the Nissan receiver the best choice and, if so, is it easily installed by a "shadetree" mechanic?
> 
> ...


Your in PLANO.. There is an RV trailer Dealer just down the road in Denton and a Hitch/RV parts store just down the street.
You can get the 5k hitch and receiver INSTALLED with wiring for under $270... 
Of course, with the Manual, unless you have an SC your *max* pull is only 3300lbs( the tranny needs better clutch and plate for more ). So a lighter class hitch should be less.
I had a shop, RV supply, quote me on the 5k lbs Class hitch for me at $265 with brake bias switch, Load levelers etc., installed. :thumbup: 

OH, I am in Fort Worth, by the Way.


----------



## 2fastdre (Apr 3, 2003)

Your local Uhaul dealer may also have a good deal on hitch + install.

2FastDre.


----------



## black_knight (Sep 3, 2003)

If all your truck can tow is 3500 lbs (max for a manual) than a ball on the bumper is all you need. it can handle 3500 lbs easily. If you want a receiver hitch though Reese makes a class II (up to 3500 lbs) that is pretty inexpensive and mounts to the bottom of the bumper (under the license plate) the bumper to give you a cleaner look and allow you to remove the ball when not in use. A Class III hitch mounts to the frame (hence the higher capacity) so it will probably be overkill for what you are looking for. if you go Class II you can probably do it for under a 100 bucks with harness and all.

Later,


----------



## n5xbs (Sep 9, 2004)

I am leaning towards a Class II (under 3500#) hitch, based on the excellent information I have received here. The only question now is whether I want to simply install a ball on my bumper (don't really like that idea) or go for the cleaner look of a Class II under the bumper as black_knight suggests, Thanks all...

Dave.


----------



## ohman (Jan 1, 2005)

I got mine from uhaul, it bolted right on. I think it was about 130 but it is a class 3. I also got this harness and it was a breeze to install.

http://www.bageco.com/tconnector/t-connect_niss.htm


----------



## ohman (Jan 1, 2005)

n5xbs said:


> I am leaning towards a Class II (under 3500#) hitch, based on the excellent information I have received here. The only question now is whether I want to simply install a ball on my bumper (don't really like that idea) or go for the cleaner look of a Class II under the bumper as black_knight suggests, Thanks all...
> 
> Dave.


What do you plan to pull?


----------



## n5xbs (Sep 9, 2004)

ohman said:


> What do you plan to pull?


Right now I need to rent a hydraulic log splitter to keep my wood-burning stove fed through the rest of the winter. Also, I may occasionally want to pull a small utility trailer with a motorcycle, or even a small pop-up camper.

Dave.


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

n5xbs said:


> Right now I need to rent a hydraulic log splitter to keep my wood-burning stove fed through the rest of the winter. Also, I may occasionally want to pull a small utility trailer with a motorcycle, or even a small pop-up camper.
> 
> Dave.


You can also get the receiver that bolts onto the existing Ball holes in the bumper. That will put the join a bit lower and then the drop of the ball can be less critical.


----------



## aaronford (Mar 23, 2003)

I used a class 2 frame mount OEM hitch from a Ford Explorer. Bolted up with slight modification (had to round a corner on the top of the hitch). Frame width and hole locations were identical. Who knew?


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

aaronford said:


> I used a class 2 frame mount OEM hitch from a Ford Explorer. Bolted up with slight modification (had to round a corner on the top of the hitch). Frame width and hole locations were identical. Who knew?


Makes Sense to me.. The Ford is a MAZDA Navajo after all. Japan design and standard frame rail width. 
:thumbup:


----------



## black_knight (Sep 3, 2003)

Actually the Mazda Navajo was a Ford all the way just like the B-Series has been since the 93 redesign of the Ranger. Mazda had nothing to do with that design of the Explorer or the Ranger. that's why their truck sales went down after that. The old B2600 and B2200's were right up there with the Tacoma's and Hardbodys, and then they went to a crappy rebadged ford ranger and well... you can figure out the rest!

Later,


----------

